# [SOLVED] Age of Empires 3//The enemy AI does not react when you play a custom scenari



## rajivdev (Feb 26, 2009)

Game- Age Of Empires III

Issue-The enemy AI does not react when you play a custom scenario-based game in Age of Empires III

Steps Tried-
1.Followed KB 919052 in support.microsoft.com
STEPS
-On the main screen, click Help and Tools, and then click Scenario Editor.
-Click the Scenario menu, click the Player Data menu, and then click AI for the computer player.
-Set the AI settings for the computer player to the AI settings in the AiloaderStandard.xs file.
-Click the Objects menu, click Place object, and then click AI Start in the drop down list.
-Put the AI Start object next to the computer Town Center and the human Town Center.
-Save the custom game scenario.

Tried playing the game...No Go.


Can Anyone Suggest a few more steps.
Thanks


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Age of Empires 3//The enemy AI does not react when you play a custom scenario.*

Hi.
When you selected the AI in aiLoaderStandard.xs, did you double click on the .xs file? If you do, the scenario forgets your AI settings (it's a bug). What you need to do is select an AI (single click) then click "Open".
I've also found that if you try and test it through the editor itself, the AI won't work. You need to save, exit and load it up through the game itself.


----------

